# Out of control crowing rooster



## hennypenny68

Ok everyone I have a problem now I know roosters crow I have two now the one roo crows every once in a while and that's cool but the other OH MY GOD the sob just won't stop crowing and it gets worse every day now. My hubby isn't telling me if he doesn't quit crowing like this he will have to go. It's not that I have a problem with crowing that's what u get with roo's I actually like it but when it become a continual crow it's starts to get frustrating he's not a bad roo has a bit of a attitude he even tries to share food with me when I'm sitting with my hens he just won't stop the crowing any ideas on how to slow him down or is it the dinner pot


----------



## Reinerchick

hennypenny68 said:


> Ok everyone I have a problem now I know roosters crow I have two now the one roo crows every once in a while and that's cool but the other OH MY GOD the sob just won't stop crowing and it gets worse every day now. My hubby isn't telling me if he doesn't quit crowing like this he will have to go. It's not that I have a problem with crowing that's what u get with roo's I actually like it but when it become a continual crow it's starts to get frustrating he's not a bad roo has a bit of a attitude he even tries to share food with me when I'm sitting with my hens he just won't stop the crowing any ideas on how to slow him down or is it the dinner pot


Maybe he's bored?? I would try giving him some "fun" perches or some treats or something to do. My cousin had a rooster that did the same thing. He was cooped up all day but when they let him out he shut up lol. Not sure if it will work for yours but it's worth a shot!  good luck!


----------



## JC17

Maybe he's trying to compete with the other roo?


----------



## hennypenny68

I don't think it's boredom he crows more when there out free ranging then in the coop he comes up by the house and just starts and never shuts up lol. I don't want to get rid of him but if neighbours start to complain then I will have to do something so far so good but it could happen.


----------



## JC17

If it gets to the point where he HAS TO GO, and you don't want to cull him, find a new owner. I got my roo on craigslist from a lady in the same situation


----------



## ReTIRED

He is a Rooster.
Roosters sometimes do that. ( Maybe it's an EGO thing ?)
Let him be a Rooster. ( He has HIS "reasons" )
No big deal. ( I think.)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## clintdaniels83

I have been raising chickens for a while, and had a lot of roosters. I would guess that he is just being alpha. The top dog has a tendency to be quite noisy at times. Also, if he is a young guy you gotta remember that he is just figuring it out, and if you wanna sound good to the ladies you gotta practice. Once they are about a year old they calm down a little. Hope that helps!


----------



## Apyl

lol all of mine have always crowed all day long. I figured it was just normal.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

My current rooster I kept because he was so quiet - crowing a few times every morning before anyone was up and leaving it at that. However he caught sight of the two roosters I was raising up for meat and went out of his ever lovin' mind. He will NOT shut up now. Add this to the fact he's very suddenly beating the crap out of my hens and he's heading to the dinner pot... in fact he's going to be a Father's Day gift as I don't feel right about eating something I have had for a year. :/ (Before he started beating on my hens I had every intention of getting rid of him by rehoming him with a few of the extra hens I had that match him... not anymore.)


----------



## Nm156

He is calling the hens to come over.


----------

